# Calphalon Nonsticks



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought a Calphalon Commercial Nonstick 10-Inch International Griddle/Crepe Pan from amazon month ago and yesturday Calphalon Contemporary Nonstick 11-in. Square Grill Pan $39.95 and 8-in. & 10-in. Omelette Pan Set $39.95 from cutleryandmore.com. I'm wondering what is the difference between these lines of Calphalon Nonesticks and how they stack up against each other.

1) Contemporary Nonstick
2) Everyday Nonstick
3) Simply Calphalon Nonstick
4) Commercial Nonstick 
5) One Nonstick 

I know One Nonestick is the new line which is like Excailber, you can use metal in.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's a link to the page in their site that gives descriptions. Move your cursor over the various samples and a description will appear.

My guess would be the differences lie in gauge of the metal in the pan (thickness) and thickness of the nonstick surface. There may be warranty differences as well.


----------

